# Cinnamon Rolls



## raptor700 (May 27, 2011)

I found this recipe in a 1974 issue of Family Circle,This book has some awesome recipes!

I'll post more when i try them.

These were great,I can give complete recipe for anyone that's interested.

But this is a quick rundown of the method used.








Make a sweet yeast dough







Knead dough for 5 mins







Place in greased bowl and let rise







After the dough rises punch down nead a few times and let rest







Then roll out and cover with softened butter,brown sugar,and cinnamon.I added just a few chopped pecans.







Roll into a log and slice







Place in pan and let rise







After they have risen Bake @ 375º for 25 mins







Fresh out of the oven







Then drizzle with icing







Very moist and flakey







Next time i'll tweak the recipe a little, But these are some Awesome rolls.

Thanks for checkin'em out.


----------



## fpnmf (May 27, 2011)

Whats for breakfast Granpa??

  Yummie!!

  Craig


----------



## chefrob (May 27, 2011)

looks good as all get out!


----------



## scarbelly (May 27, 2011)

OK I am in. Do I need to send you a PM for the recipe


----------



## roller (May 27, 2011)

I`m in also....man those look  well you know......


----------



## jlmacc (May 27, 2011)

I too would like that recipe those look really good!Carl usually likes biscuits with mustard on them but would like to try something different.


----------



## raptor700 (May 28, 2011)

I will post the complete recipe for ya, and for everyone else that wants to try it.
 


Scarbelly said:


> OK I am in. Do I need to send you a PM for the recipe







Roller said:


> I`m in also....man those look  well you know......







jlmacc said:


> I too would like that recipe those look really good!Carl usually likes biscuits with mustard on them but would like to try something different.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 28, 2011)

Looks delicious Rap! Please post the recipe. Sounds perfect for Sunday morning.


----------



## raptor700 (May 28, 2011)

Here's the recipe folks

*               SWEET YEAST DOUGH*

*½ cup milk*

*½ cup sugar*

*1 teaspoon salt*

*¾ cup vegetable shortening*

*2 envelopes active dry yeast*

*½ cup very warm water*

*4 eggs, beaten*

*4½ cups sifted   all-purpose flour*

1.Combine milk, sugar,salt and shortening in saucepan.Heat just until shortening is melted;cool to luke warm.

2. Sprinkle yeast into very warm water in a large bowl.

Add lukewarm milk mixture, eggs and 2 cups of the flour;beat until smooth.

Add just enough of the remaining flour to make soft dough.

3. Turn out onto lightly floured surface; knead until smooth and elastic,about 5 mins, using only as much flour as needed to keep dough from sticking.

4. Place in large greased bowl; turn to bring greased side up. Cover. Let risein warm place, away from drafts, 1 to 1½ hours,or until double in bulk.

5. Punch dough down; knead a few times; let rest 5 mins.

            *CINNAMON ROLL*

*½ recipe Sweet Yeast Dough*

*1 stick butter or margarine, softened*

*¾ cup brown sugar*

*½ teaspoon ground cinnamon*

*½ cup raisins, or pecans (optional)*

*½ cup 10x (confectioners) sugar*

*2 teaspoons milk*

1. Roll out Sweet Yeast Dough to a 15x8-inch rectangle on a lightly floured surface. Spread entire surface of the dough with the softened butter.

2. Combine brown sugar,cinnamon and raisins (optional). Sprinkle over dough. Roll up, Jelly Roll fashion, beginning with the long side. Pinch to seal seem.

Cut into 12 equal slices. Place cut side up, in a greased ( i used butter) 9-inch pan. Cover. Let rise in a warm place 1 hour or until dough is double in bulk.

3. Bake in a moderate oven (375º) 25 mins. or until golden brown. Turn out on wire rack. Turn right side up.

4. Blend 10x sugar and milk in small bowl to make a thin icing. While warm, drizzle icing over tops.

   Thats the recipe

You can adust to your liking, But this is the basic recipe.

  This same dough can be used to make coffee cake.

Just place the dough in a large baking dish, Let rise, And sprinkle crumb mixture over top.

Bake at same temp. and time.

     *Crumb Mixture*

*¾ cup softened butter*

*1/3 cup brown sugar*

*1 cup sifted all-purpose flour*

*½ teaspoon cinnamon*


----------



## fpnmf (May 28, 2011)

Awesome!!!

Subscribed!!

  Thank you neighbor!!!

   Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (May 28, 2011)

Those look Awesome!

Also nice tutorial !

As I was reading all of the comments (starting at the top), I saw everybody wanted the recipe, so I was going to tell you, "Might as well just post it".

Then I got to your reply, saying you were going to post it. LOL---Better than having to PM 1,000 people!!!

Thanks Rap!

Bear


----------



## daveomak (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe.

Dave


----------



## nwdave (May 28, 2011)

You do realize that your ears are going to burn now when we all visit the doctor for our annuals and we blame you for the weight gain.  Those look absolutely delicious and you are a very evil person to post such goodness.


----------



## pineywoods (May 28, 2011)

Those look awesome


----------

